# Convert double-sided deadbolt lock to one-sided: is it possible



## ogandou (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello,

The house we purchased ~2 years ago has double-sided deadbolt locks in many places (except for the front door really), which I feel is not safe (or practical really). I was wondering if it was possible to convert those to single-sided deadbolt locks without purchasing an entire new lock. If not, I would be OK buying brand new locks, but my concern is that I don't want to change my keys. It's possible to rekey a new lock to my existing keys, right?

Thanks,
Olivier


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

If you need a key to get in and out, just put duplicate keys in the interior deadbolts and leave them there.


----------



## ogandou (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks. For now that is what we did but that's not a long-term solution - at least for me.

If I get a new deadbolt, is it possible to rekey to my existing keys? Or would I have to change the keys?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If they are the same manufacturer, you can likely rekey. Not that hard, you just need the tools.


----------



## ogandou (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks. What kind of tools? Or do I just need a rekeying kit?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Just a rekey works.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I've seen snap-on knob-like things that you can put on the indoor key to make it look like a regular indoor flipper.


----------



## omgdiddy (Feb 13, 2015)

The thing I like about the 2 sided is you can take the key out when you go on vacation or whatever, and people who break into a window can't take large items out the door. 

But to answer your question, I have never seen the latch side of the deadbolt lock sold separately, but you never know... I bought a re-key kit on Amaz0n and made all my locks match. It's pretty easy and there are YT tutorials.


----------

